# Looking for furry prosthetic makeup



## Rivercoon (Dec 12, 2019)

Any prosthetic makeup artists out there in the community?


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Dec 18, 2019)

Depends on what you're trying to do. Check out this site for ideas.

Northfur FX, latex prosthetic faces


----------



## Rivercoon (Dec 18, 2019)

What am I trying to do?  igg.me: OBSIDIAN ROSE music video
The campaign is over at the moment but most of the info is still good.

Actually looking for something more like...





...but full body, not just the face.


----------



## Mambi (Dec 19, 2019)

Can't speak for the rest, but if interested, the absolute best fangs you could get in my opinion is sold by a company called Scarecrow. 
They sell small and large size, the molding material is easy to use (no heat or plastic, just mix powder and liquid and place to set), casts in minutes, and reusable daily for years, and the quality is excellent!!! Been wearing mine for years no issues.


----------



## Rivercoon (Dec 19, 2019)

Mambi said:


> Can't speak for the rest, but if interested, the absolute best fangs you could get in my opinion is sold by a company called Scarecrow.
> They sell small and large size, the molding material is easy to use (no heat or plastic, just mix powder and liquid and place to set), casts in minutes, and reusable daily for years, and the quality is excellent!!! Been wearing mine for years no issues.


Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Dec 20, 2019)

Well, full body would be a prosthetic makeup or mask/hood and a very expensive one-off fursuit. Probably made from NFT fur ($$$!) to fit right and move with your body correctly. Talk with Northfur, he can pull off the prosthetic facial appliances, made into a hood. He may also know of someone that can do the fursuit.


----------



## Rivercoon (Dec 21, 2019)

For the feature an NTF suit would likely be cheaper as it could be reused.  Not sure about the short.  Have to find out if NTF can be strategically glued and reglued in place so it will follow movement realistically.  For the short full body prosthetics might be cheaper, but that is a lot of fur to punch.


----------



## VX666 (Dec 25, 2019)

Not sure what kind of budget you were aiming for, though 20k is usually enough for one costume.

Though making it out of prosthetic makeup means you will need to rebuild it each time. I'm not an expert in that area of prosthetic makeup as a costume but you are going to run at least 3 times the cost of theatrical costume piece.

The amount of materials, props, costumes needed for any length is not going to vary much in cost from a 2min music video to a feature 2hr film.  It depends more on the scenes.

If you need help let me know, I do know some in the industry who can help


----------



## Rivercoon (Dec 25, 2019)

VX666 said:


> Not sure what kind of budget you were aiming for, though 20k is usually enough for one costume.
> 
> Though making it out of prosthetic makeup means you will need to rebuild it each time. I'm not an expert in that area of prosthetic makeup as a costume but you are going to run at least 3 times the cost of theatrical costume piece.
> 
> ...


I have talked to 3 professional makeup artists and all gave rough estimates of 5 to 10 thousand dollars per character to develop the makeup and do a one day shoot on the music video.  One also said an additional $500 per day would be needed for the movie.  My initial breakdown of a shooting schedule shows the main furry character in front of the camera for 16 days.  
All were talking about full prosthetics but that is probably because that is what they are used to working with. 
The key is making her believably realistic whatever techniques are used.


----------



## VX666 (Dec 25, 2019)

Location, utilities, permits, tech, usually run another 5000 to 10000 as well

Then you got distribution costs afterwards


----------



## Rivercoon (Dec 25, 2019)

VX666 said:


> Location, utilities, permits, tech, usually run another 5000 to 10000 as well
> 
> Then you got distribution costs afterwards


Yup.  That's how I estimated $20,000 to make the music video.  Not too worried about distribution cost on that as it is to be used to promote funding the feature, and prove it can be done.


----------



## VX666 (Dec 25, 2019)

Well if you need furry friendly DOPs and locations in the US west coast let me know.

You got Fox Amoore, hes a great guy, worked with him on a feature about a decade ago


----------



## Rivercoon (Dec 25, 2019)

VX666 said:


> Well if you need furry friendly DOPs and locations in the US west coast let me know.
> 
> You got Fox Amoore, hes a great guy, worked with him on a feature about a decade ago


I didn't think Fox had worked on any features.


----------



## VX666 (Dec 25, 2019)

Might have been under NDA


----------



## VirginiaBlack (Apr 19, 2021)

I'm just a makeup artist, but I really like to create beautiful images for photo shoots


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (May 10, 2022)

emilyomacon said:


> This type of makeup refers to grease-paint or face painting, most often done for children by specially qualified people. A typical makeup artist would not be able to repeat it. If there is a request for this kind of look, it is necessary to contact a person who works with grease-paint and can provide you with the best option. I graduated from nwcollege.edu a few years ago and got my makeup artist degree. I can do makeup inspired by an animal print but make it into a leopard print cut-crease or zebra skin arrows.


Reported as SPAM.


----------

